# How to correctly update the system to the latest version!



## teo (Dec 13, 2018)

Hello,  very good mornig!
How to correctly update the system to the latest version knowing that the system is built with binary packages in the *latest* version and packages from ports installed in the same way in *ufs* files?
# `uname -a`

```
FreeBSD bsd.domain.acmoncn 11.2-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p5 #0: Tue Nov 27 09:33:52 UTC 2018     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
#
```


----------



## johnblue (Dec 13, 2018)

First.  Make sure you have a backup / image.
Next ..

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html

You will want these sections:
23.2.3. Performing Major and Minor Version Upgrades
23.2.3.2. Upgrading Packages After a Major Version Upgrade

Did I mention you need to start with a backup?


----------

